# What I have been working on



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Bags I've been making for clients. I still have 2 more to go! Groan!! It's nice to make money, but I'm tired of sewing! I never thought I would say that!


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Very Nice!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Beautiful work! I'm working on handbags also. I want a embroider machine so bad!!! Waaaaa!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wow! Those are nice. And my next cubical office mate has been eyeing and heavily hinting abuot liking a little bag like I made myself for 'stuff". I may just have to monogram it or something for her. 

Those are beautiful. and your embroidery is so nice. What embroidery machine are you using? I have the Janome 300E.

Angie


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I also have the Janome 300E. I love that machine!!!!!!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm loving those bags, very nice.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sweet Adelines _DO _ like their bags!! Trust me, I know!! 

Those are very nice!


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Those are beautiful! My mother-in-law was a Sweet Adeline.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Really pretty! I love the butterflies!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Those are such beautiful bags. Very nice work. I know the ladies will love them !


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

They are really beautiful bags !!!! I know they are really going to get some eyes when your clients get them. Really nice work.
bopeep


----------

